# LG launches optimus l9 just for 22000



## sharang_3 (Nov 24, 2012)

the phone features rather impressive 4.7 inch display and 2150 mah battery which is 60% more than that on Xperia p priced similarly. other features are 1 gb ram and dual core processor, 5 mp camera and 4gb inbuilt expandable memory.


----------



## bhushan2k (Nov 24, 2012)

^^source??


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 24, 2012)

who said 22k. LG Optimus L9 P760 @ Rs. 19990 (flipkart)


----------



## funskar (Nov 24, 2012)

Sam said:


> who said 22k. LG Optimus L9 P760 @ Rs. 19990 (flipkart)



In market it will cost max 19k..
As fk prices are higher


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 24, 2012)

Blows away the price competition.
Pros :
4.7" IPS LCD qHD display @234ppi. 
1GB RAM.
Fully-Featured Connectivity options.
Huge ~2100Mah Battery.
Dual Core Cortex A9 1ghz , with PowerVr SGX 540.( Not the very best in class , but still good enough for the price.)

At such a decent price , its a steal for those looking for a phablet sized phone.

The design is also good looking.
Although They should have given JellyBean , instead of ICS on this.


----------



## Terabyte (Nov 24, 2012)

Yea the price seems tempting who are looking for big displays at minimal cost.
But LG's record with updating their phones is the worst compared to other manufacturers as of today.
Their is no news about 4X HD getting JB, so it may be a long way for L9(if at all it will get JB)


----------



## gameranand (Nov 24, 2012)

Most of the LG phones are good at their prices. This & 4X HD are both worth the price.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 24, 2012)

Good phone for the price. Quite similar specs to the Galaxy Nexus. Not  a bad phone IMO.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 24, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> But LG's record with updating their phones is the worst compared to other manufacturers as of today.
> Their is no news about 4X HD getting JB, so it may be a long way for L9(if at all it will get JB)


 Worse than Moto ? nope.


----------



## josin (Nov 24, 2012)

> =Terabyte;1790937]Yea the price seems tempting who are looking for big displays at minimal cost.
> But LG's record with updating their phones is the worst compared to other manufacturers as of today.
> Their is no news about 4X HD getting JB, so it may be a long way for L9(if at all it will get JB)



Bingo.... i am using LG optimus one p500 for the past two years, and i have nothing against Lg except the quality of software and their poor track record in giving updates. Now that i was so interested in their 4X Hd, They had locked their Boot Loaderevil. Till now no one (In XDA) is successful in unlocking it. It can be presumed that the boot loader of L9 too is locked, Then its a stillbirth. No updates after Jelly Bean and no custom romes . Why Lg why? If you cant give us the updates why are you locking the boot loaders. Stay away and buy a sammy or Sony, you will receive support from Xda for at leat 4 years


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 24, 2012)

Sony is best at it.


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2012)

Looks better.


----------



## bhushan2k (Nov 24, 2012)

this is just a marketing..no updated software means user will take new LG phone..or they are really facing some serious issues in developing official updated ROMs..though locking bootloader is not a good deal at all.. android is open source n manufactures should provide all possible ways for customizations at user end..


----------



## sharang_3 (Nov 24, 2012)

Sam said:


> who said 22k. LG Optimus L9 P760 @ Rs. 19990 (flipkart)


flipkart has put it out of stock..might be an error earlier on their part.. anyways under 20k this thing would be a steal..


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 24, 2012)

sharang_3 said:


> flipkart has put it out of stock..might be an error earlier on their part.. anyways under 20k this thing would be a steal..



flipkart has one of the worst marketing strategy. they include a new product but mark it out of stock before they even get their stocks up. when they have stock, they raise the price. They have done it with multiple mobiles (MMX A110 being one) and they'll do it with L9 also selling it for around 21-22k.



josin said:


> Now that i was so interested in their 4X Hd, They had locked their Boot Loaderevil. Till now one one (In XDA) is successful in unlocking it. It can be presumed that the boot loader of L9 too is locked, Then its a stillbirth. No updates after Jelly Bean and no custom romes . Why Lg why? If you cant give us the updates why are you locking the boot loaders. Stay away and buy a sammy or Sony, you will receive support from Xda for at leat 4 years



didn't know that. So only Samsung is left with unlocked bootloader or the Nexus series.


----------



## vipul619 (Nov 24, 2012)

But why would anyone buy it now when Nexus 4 is launching besides it, that too, from LG!


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 24, 2012)

vipul619 said:


> But why would anyone buy it now when Nexus 4 is launching besides it, that too, from LG!



Its not available here officially without warranty. Not everyone wants to tame such a gamble.


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 25, 2012)

Too bad lg sucks at updates! that's the only problem with them.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Ok, but does not it have a rectangular shape with rounded corners ?


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2012)

buy before ban


----------



## Terabyte (Nov 25, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Worse than Moto ? nope.


Motorola is not even in the picture as they themselves are slowly disappearing from India


----------



## josin (Nov 25, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Ok, but does not it have a rectangular shape with rounded corners ?



Yup, any one remembers N gage Qd' s shape ? All other manufacturers will be forced to make their mobile phones in that shape only in future.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 25, 2012)

^It still doesn't resembles an Iphone. SO its on safer side.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Nov 25, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Ok, but does not it have a rectangular shape with  corners ?







Faun said:


> buy before ban







josin said:


> Yup, any one remembers N gage Qd' s shape ? All other manufacturers will be forced to make their mobile phones in that shape only in future.





That patent is only valid in the US.

Regarding the phone, it seems great except :
1. 5 MP Camera.
2. Low screen resolution.


----------



## roshan1236a (Nov 26, 2012)

Waiting for nexus 4 ...


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 26, 2012)

means US customers would have no option then iPhone. Ha ha


----------

